# The requested pictures of my fluff ball!



## MyMaggie (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay I've had a few requests now for pictures of Maggie so here they are 

Maggie is a 2 1/2 year old Bischon/Maltese I have had her since she was 8 weeks old and she has been from one end of the country with me to the other and she just loves to travel.


----------



## MyMaggie (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

What a little darling!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I always forget how cute she is till I see pictures again!!LOL


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

This Maggie looks awesome!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awww what a little doll


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww. She's one of those dogs that just make you smile when you look at her because she's so darn cute.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i can see why you baby her. how could you not?


----------

